# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Fancy "Double Loop" Stitch Jumpsuit and Dress



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
May, 2013

FANCY STITCH DOUBLE LOOP JUMPSUIT and DRESS with HEADBAND and HAT

#6 and #8 needles
Ring Markers
Carons Simply Soft - Rose Pink for jumpsuit
Carons Simply Soft - Turquoise, Purple, and Yellow for dress

JUMPSUIT:

With #6 needles and rose pink yarn, cast on 72 stitches. 
Seed stitch for 2 rows.
Pattern Stitch:
Row 1: *Knit 1, with yarn in back - wrap yarn TWICE around right hand needle, continue from * across the row.
Row 2: * Purl 1, DROP the two loops off the needle, continue from * across the row.

NOTE: I have found it easier to use the right hand needle to gently pull the two loops off the left hand needle. Once you get used to doing this stitch it will be easier.

Seed stitch for 2 rows.
Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 13 stitches, knit 22 stitches, BIND OFF 13 stitches, knit remaining 12 stitches.= 46 sts.
Next Row: Purl 12, CAST ON 5 stitches, purl 22 stitches, CAST ON 5 stitches, purl remaining 12 stitches. = 56 sts.
Knit across row, when you come to the cast on stitches, KNIT IN BACK OF EACH STITCH, knit across 22 stitches, KNIT IN BACK OF EACH STITCH, knit remaining 12 stitches.

NOTE: It will make a nice tight row of stitches if you begin to knit in the back of the stitches - TWO or THREE stitches BEFORE and AFTER the cast on stitches. This will eliminate loose holes in the underarm areas.

Work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows.
Work in seed stitch for 8 rows.

Pants:

Knit and increase on each side across the row.
Purl back, with NO INCREASE.
Continue in this manner until you have 60 stitches on the needle,.
Next Row: Knit across 30 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, knit remaining 30 stitches.
Knit and increase at each end, PLUS increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. This is done to make room for the dolls puffy cloth body. 
Purl back, with NO INCREASE.
Continue in this manner until you have 76 stitches on the needle.

Divide for Legs:

Knit 38, remove center marker, TURN, purl back on the same 38 stitches for the first pant leg.
Pattern Stitch for pant legs:
Seed stitch for 4 rows.
Row 1: *Knit 1, wrap yarn TWICE around right hand needle, continue from * across the row.
Row 2: *Purl 1, DROP 2 loops from left hand needle, continue from * across the row. (Use your right hand needle to help pull the loops from the needle).
Seed stitch for 4 rows.
Continue with pattern loop stitch, followed by 4 rows of seed stitch, until you have worked five (5) pattern loops. End with 4 rows of seed stitch. Bind off in seed stitch. Cut a long strand of yarn to sew pant leg and up the back seam.
Attach yarn after completed pant leg and work the second pant leg in the same manner. Cut another long strand of yarn to sew the second pant leg seam.

DOUBLE LOOP HEADBAND:

With #6 needles and rose pink yarn, cast on 56 stitches.
Work 2 rows in seed stitch.
Work Rows 1 and 2 of pattern stitch.
Work 2 rows in seed stitch.
Bind off in seed stitch. Sew ends together.

FANCY STITCH DOUBLE LOOP PARTY DRESS

#6 needles
Carons Simply Soft Light - turquoise, yellow and lavender

With turquoise, cast on 72 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
Pattern Stitch:
Row 1: * Knit 1, wrap yarn TWICE around the right hand needle, continue from * across the row.
Row 2: * Purl, DROP the two loops from right hand needle, continue from * across the row.
Knit 2 rows.
Knit 12, BIND OFF 13, knit 22, BIND OFF 13, knit 12. = 46 stitches.
Next Row: Knit 12, CAST ON 5 stitches, knit 22, CAST ON 5 stitches, knit 12. = 56 stitches.
Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 18 rows.
OPTIONAL: Change to #8 needles.
Knit and increase in every other stitch across the row.
Begin pattern sequence:
With turquoise, knit 4 rows.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Work Rows 1 and 2 of Loopy pattern stitch.
Knit 1 row. Increase in every 5th stitch across the row.
Purl 1 row.
KNIT 2 ROWS. Cut turquoise yarn, leave a long strand to sew back seam.

Attach yellow, KNIT 2 ROWS.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Work Rows 1 and 2 of Loopy pattern stitch.
Knit 1 row. Increase in every 5th stitch across the row.
Purl 1 row.
KNIT 2 ROWS. Cut yellow yarn, leave a strand long enough to sew this part of back seam.

Attach lavender, KNIT 2 ROWS.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Work Rows 1 and 2 of Loopy pattern stitch.
Knit 1 row. Increase in every 3rd stitch across the row.
Purl 1 row.
KNIT 2 ROWS. Bind off in knit. Cut yarn, leave a strand long enough to sew this part of back seam.

DOUBLE LOOP HAT:

With lavender and #8 needles, cast on 102 stitches. 
Knit 2 rows.
Work Rows 1 and 2 of pattern stitch.
Knit 2 rows.
Change to smaller #6 needles. KNIT 2 TOGETHER across the row. = 56 stitches.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row. Cut lavender, leave a strand long enough to sew hat brim.
Change back to #8 needles. Attach yellow yarn, knit and increase in every 3rd stitch across the row.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Work Rows 1 and 2 of pattern stitch.
KNIT 2 ROWS.
Work Rows 1 and 2 of pattern stitch.
KNIT 2 ROWS.
Crown:
Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row.
Purl 1, Purl 2 together across the row.
Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row.
Continue in this manner until you have 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand. Thread strand onto darning needle and draw yarn through stitches on the left hand needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam to brim. Pick up lavender and sew hat brim.


NOTE: Panties and Mary Jane shoes can be knit in turquoise, yellow or lavender.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

THIS pattern is fantastic!!!!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

THIS pattern is adorable!!!!
Thank you...


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

again thanks


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for the lovely patterns you post. This one is by far the prettiest I've seen. Keep them coming, we will have the best dressed AG dolls around. =)


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you for all your lovely patterns, I have 9 granddaughters who have AG dolls and they love the items I knit for them. I couldn't do it without your beautiful patterns.

Thank you again all your work is beautiful!


----------



## Diatom2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Been looking for AG pats for my G'daughter ! It's so cute and really different !


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome Elaine, thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

How in the world you ever figure all of this out I will never understand... My mind just doesn't work that way... because I am not an accomplished knitter and just don't have it..

So, I thank the Lord that He placed you in the spot you are in to share with all of us that think like me... You are truly a blessing to us.

These patterns are wonderful to have and the dolls look precious with you creations.

Thanks again for sharing... jane, Memphis, TN


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. All the AG doll clothes are adorable.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> How in the world you ever figure all of this out I will never understand... My mind just doesn't work that way... because I am not an accomplished knitter and just don't have it..
> 
> So, I thank the Lord that He placed you in the spot you are in to share with all of us that think like me... You are truly a blessing to us.
> 
> ...


Ditto
I think my granddaughter loves you every time she goes through my patterns. Of course I indulge. She is so sweet and loves dolls like her grandmother.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful and will make many little girls very happy


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for all your beautiful patterns.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I want you all to know that not only does Elaine share her patterns, but I sent her a PM with a problem (just me being dumb, not her pattern) and she responded almost immediately. I am not surprised that she shares her talent with us. She has a good heart. Isn't it wonderful that she is also a KPer?


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your patterns. Now, I just have to get busy!


----------



## Vylia (May 23, 2013)

Wow! This is special. Thank you for these patterns. They are lovely.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Love all your patterns and look forward to making many of them. Yesterday made your bias scarf to use up some Mini Mochi yarn. Turned out quite nice.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Your patterns are beautiful and I love looking at them - so much so that I've actually been considering picking up one of these dolls just so I will have one to knit for ;-)


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very clever, very different. Another gorgeous design!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you for the beautiful pattern!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely designs :thumbup:


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

ELAINE = This weekend I knit the sun dress with cotton yarn with size 6 needles and since I didn't have my doll along I couldn't check the size so when I got home and tried it on the doll, it was way big. What should I be using for a guage?


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope to make these very cute patterns if I ever start knitting again.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for your adorable patterns, I have paid for patterns that weren't half as good or easy!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Bettys Doll:

The sleeveless dress from AG Knitting Handout #1 is way too big using #6 needles?

I'm wondering if it could be the cotton yarn - I never use cotton yarn because it doesn't stretch to fit her puffy cloth body and then snap back into original position. If you said the dress was too small - I would blame it on cotton yarn. However, you said it was way too big......maybe you are a very loose knitter and things will always be too big using #6 needles - try going down to #5 or even #4 needles - don't change anything else, just the needle size.

In the meantime, if the dress is too big you can use two strands of matching yarn from the dress and weave it in and out of the waistband, then tie a small bow in the back of the dress - to pull it to fit around the waist. If it is too long, you may have to turn under a hem and tack it in place with a darning needle. If it is too big at the top and keeps falling off her shoulders - you can turn it wrong side out and sew a larger seam down the back. 

That is all I can suggest to salvage your knitted AG dress.
Let me know if any of these suggestions work.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Another beautiful pattern and the colours are also very nice. Thank you Elaine for all the AG doll patterns you so generously share with us.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Elaine = I'll try that. I usually knit right on guage and very even. I just got these great round needles in size 6 from Knitpicka and they are great to knit with. My hands don't get tired. Do you usually use worsted yarn? I do like the look of cotton for doll clothes and I knit the wedding dress with cotton yarn and it has great body. Thank you for the suggestions. I really appreciate your willingness to help all of us and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your patterns,


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Elaine, two more very cute patterns to add to my collection. I have a 3 inch binder that I keep all your patterns in--including the 5" Itty Bitty and Barbie patterns. I have been making clothes for the 18" dolls for my great granddaughters the last two Christmases, but think this year I will do the 5" dolls and make the Cradle Purses for them that someone else posted. That way they will have a place to store the clothes when they get through playing with them.


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is the PDF. Enjoy!!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Again, thank you Elaine for your generosity in sharing so many of your wonderful patterns. My grand nieces are going to get many hours of enjoyment out of the clothes I am planning to knit.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I always look forward to your patterns. Your generosity for sharing is really appreciated. THANK YOU!!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for this very different design. Your creative spirit knows no bounds!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I was studying the "double loop" dress pattern and while looking at the photo I came to the conclusion that you can also begin knitting this dress using the "basic top with capped sleeves". Garter stitch 2 rows, work Rows 1-4 of the double loop stitch, garter stitch 2 rows, then bind off for the capped sleeves. The bodice is all garter stitch (instead of stockinette stitch) to the waist, where you increase to knit the full skirt.

I think this is why the double loops on the dress are so "spaced out" for a cute, decorative neckline.

Maybe you can "cut and paste" these comments and tack them onto your downloaded pattern.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Very fancy dress and hat. Great job. Thank you so much for sharing your fabulous AG patterns with us, Elaine.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

gorgeous

the loop patterning reminds me of the broomstick lace pattern.

Here it is in PDF format.

Happy Knitting Rhyanna

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again you have inspired us with your talent. Thank you for sharing yet more beautiful patterns with us.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you so much Elaine & Daeanarah for these patterns. I really like the way that you organize your PDF, Daeanarah, when you put them in this format. It is so convenient when you are knitting the pattern. :mrgreen:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Nguthrie
You are welcome. I try to move the pictures so that you can see what it is you are knitting.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Nguthrie
> You are welcome. I try to move the pictures so that you can see what it is you are knitting.
> 
> Happy Knitting.
> ...


Thank you
That helps. The patterns that Elaine creates are just fabulous. Thank you for the pdf format and rearranging the pictures.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Jmai, you are welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

